# Ceiling Mounts



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've convinced a friend of mine to buy an SVS system. He's bed ridden pretty much 24/7, and given the particulars, I was thinking about ceiling/wall mounting the speakers. Does anyone know of some inexpensive ceiling/wall mounts that can hold 11lbs and 19lbs?

I can find some fairly inexpensive mounts in the 8lb variety, even the 10lbs variety. The 20lbs jumps up in price -- given his fixed income, I'd like to keep the prices as low as possible.

Thanks in advance for any help.

JCD


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

When I was considering commercial wall mounts, Parts-Express seemd to have best selection and pricing I could find. Quick look suggests you could get out for $15-20/each in that weight class.

You could probably put together a DIY solution that would be way over engineered in terms of strength, but not sure you could do it for much less than the $15-20 at PE. 

If flush to the wall works, ripping a French cleat from a 1"x piece of stock would be the most cost effective. I did this for the surrounds in my living room using Elmer's Sumo (poly glue) to attach the cleat to the vinyl on the speaker and screwed the other half of the cleat to a wall stud.

-Brent


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What is inexpensive? $50 pr. ?


----------

